
Ask HN: How does one buy stocks outside the US? - CSDude
I am in the tech market in a non-US country with already stock options, but our system allows only cashing out our vested stocks via wire transfer.<p>If I wanted to buy stocks, how should I do it?  Is it brokers job? How would a foreign person trust a broker via internet? It seems so easy to be fooled and I would like to get an idea about what non-US people here does.
======
i_don_t_know
Your local bank might offer a brokerage account. Sometimes they are called
depot accounts. Typically, you use it to buy / sell stocks and funds that are
traded on stock exchanges in your country, that may or may not include
international stocks and funds.

